# Came With Feeder Guppy



## mattyb (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey guys, when I bought my p's the guy threw in a feeder guppy that was already in there tank. They weren't going for it when I introduced them to my tank, prob because they were too stressed, but they destroyed the frozen blood worm cube I put it right away. Its almost time for another feeding and I'm starting to think they are just used to the guppy and are waiting for the bloodworms.. Should I take the guppy out and put it back in at a later time or just leave it and hope they snag it before they should be fed again? Please lmk


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just leave it in. if it lives good if not...such is life. try to stay away from feeders in the future they are not very beneficial as they can introduce diseases. stick to cichlid pellets, shrimp, white fish fillets, etc. stay away from red meat. blood worms are fine when they are super small but you usually can slice shrimp and fillets small enough for them and feed them flakes too.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Leave em in. I wouldn't be afraid to feed feeders if your offering plenty of other foods. More things the better IMO. Those feeders that a lot of people don't like to feed have things you can't get with other foods.bone, blood, living tissue.


----------



## mattyb (Jan 29, 2011)

Tensa said:


> just leave it in. if it lives good if not...such is life. try to stay away from feeders in the future they are not very beneficial as they can introduce diseases. stick to cichlid pellets, shrimp, white fish fillets, etc. stay away from red meat. blood worms are fine when they are super small but you usually can slice shrimp and fillets small enough for them and feed them flakes too.


Ya like I said it came with them. Only gonna feed the live foods once and awhile.. going to the grocery store tonight to get some raw shrimp and tilapia. Thanks alot!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no problem just quarantine the feeders you do offer for a few weeks. so you can be sure they dont have any disease when you feed to the P's. best of luck to you.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just leave it in. You can feed them the blood worms anyways. Some time or another they will get it.


----------

